# Mwc Military Divers 300M Watch



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i like this watch as i think you get the best of both daivers 300m & military face as i like both its good for me.not for all maybe? what strap would you use on it? . all the best woody77.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Woody

I think you would have to put the watch in the "military style" category of watches rather than "military". The 02 in the "NSN" code on the back should be a country code. AFAIK "02" does not refer to any NATO country, see this thread on MWR http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=4931. One would expect a true military watch to have fixed strap bars and so the choice of suitable straps is somewhat limited to the "NATO" style and those specifically designed for fixed strap bars. With the conventional spring bars you are free to choose any style of bracelet/strap which pleases you.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

DaveS said:


> Hi Woody
> 
> I think you would have to put the watch in the "military style" category of watches rather than "military". The 02 in the "NSN" code on the back should be a country code. AFAIK "02" does not refer to any NATO country, see this thread on MWR http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=4931. One would expect a true military watch to have fixed strap bars and so the choice of suitable straps is somewhat limited to the "NATO" style and those specifically designed for fixed strap bars. With the conventional spring bars you are free to choose any style of bracelet/strap which pleases you.
> 
> ...


hi i see what you mean, i will take moor care next time i am new to the forum and military watches thanks all the best woody77.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MWC go to lengths to give the impression their watches are actual military pieces, but they are not of the same quality as genuine issued models. I have the PVD quartz version of your watch, and compared to the CWC RN diver I used to have, it isn't up to military specs. It is a suitable watch for many people, it's just a matter of paying the right price for it. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had a Kronos `Mission Timer` version of the MWC Military Divers watch, the movement was a tiny, cheap Chinese made "with Swiss parts" unjeweled ETA quartz sitting in a huge plastic spacer. It cost me about Â£30 & was IMO just about worth that.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I had a Kronos `Mission Timer` version of the MWC Military Divers watch, the movement was a tiny, cheap Chinese made "with Swiss parts" unjeweled ETA quartz sitting in a huge plastic spacer. It cost me about Â£30 & was IMO just about worth that.


Here's what's inside my MWC, unjewelled Chinese ETA as well. It worked for several years on the factory battery. When I had to change it, it ran for less then a year. The cheapie movement has likely packed it in, someday I'll pick up another battery and find out (maybe







).










Later,

William


----------

